# two switches for tortoise



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

So I am having a tough time finding anything to help me with this..... I have two tortoise switch machines that are on two sides of a bar. I am trying to figure out how I can make a switch on one side change the turnout on the other side and change the led at BOTH switches to indicate the position or the turnout.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The easy way to do what you want
is to use a double pole double throw (DPDT) LATCHING RELAY. 
It would do the actual
powering of your tortoise motors. You would have 2 momentary push
buttons at each location where you wanted to control. Both
turnouts would throw at the same time.

The relays are usually available at an electrical distributor. It's 
coils should be approximately 14 volts or so.

If that is not available where you are there is a more 
complex circuit using diodes that could be worked out. 

In either case the switches on the tortoise motors would
continue to control your leds.

Don


----------

